
Custom HTML elements are going to break in the next release of React.js - tomelders
https://github.com/facebook/react/issues/4933
======
tomelders
If you use custom elements, then now would be a good time to understand what
will change and why.

I personally feel that losing custom elements in support of web-components is
a step in the wrong direction. Custom elements are useful today. Web
components are not and probably never will be.

